# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Ηλεκτρονικα καυστηρα

## dal_kos

Καλησπερα,
Εχουμε ενα καυστηρα πετρελαιου στο σπιτι μου και παρουσιαζει το εξης προβλημα:
Ενω αρχικα αναβει μετα απο 1-2 λεπτα "ριχνει θερμικο" δηλαδη αναβει ενα κοκκινο κουμπι και πρεπει να το πατησεις για να ξανακανεις εκκινηση.
Αυτο το κανει οποτε θελει... δηλαδη αλλοτε λειτουργει τελεια κι αλλοτε οχι.
Αλλαξαμε εγκεφαλο αλλα εκανε και παλι τα ιδια οποτε ξανατοποθετησαμε το παλιο.
Μηπως ξερει κανεις πως μπορει να φτιαχτει? Αν μπορει...

Ευχαριστω για οποια πληροφορια,
Φιλικα,
Κωστας

----------


## hlektrologos000

Φιλε κωστα νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι η καταλληλη ευκαιρια να κανεις το ονειρο σου πραγματικοτητα και να ανατιναξεις ενα ολοκληρο τετραγωνο .

Ασε τις μ.........   και φωναξε αλλον μαστορα να το φτιαξει δεν παιζουν με αυτα τα πραγματα.

Φιλικα Μπαμπης .

----------


## dal_kos

> Φιλε κωστα νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι η καταλληλη ευκαιρια να κανεις το ονειρο σου πραγματικοτητα και να ανατιναξεις ενα ολοκληρο τετραγωνο .



  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  


Βασικα ο μαστορας που ηρθε για να τον καθαρισει το χαλασε.
Μετα φεραμε εναν αλλο που και καλα ηταν ο καλυτερος και ουτε αυτος εκανε τιποτα. Και οι τυποι την εχουν δει "Θεοι"....
Για την επισκεψη θελουν 300-500ευρω!Γι αυτο ελεγα μηπως γινοταν κατι... κατι παιζει με τους θερμοστατες απ ο,τι εχω δει αλλα δεν ξερω ποιος εχει το προβλημα.  :frown:

----------


## Danza

Παναγία μου   :Shocked:   μην πειράξεις 8ερμοστάτες γιατι μου εχει τρυπήσει το καζάνι απο υπερβολική θερμοκρασία..   :Confused:  όσο για τον θερμικό μάλλον θα έχει εσωτερικό προβλημα ο καυστήρας.. (βουλωμένα μπέκ? τραβάει πολυ πετρέλαιο?)

----------


## dal_kos

Τοτε μηπως πρεπει να κοιταξω τα μπεκα αντι για τα ηλεκτρονικα?  :Think:

----------


## Danza

χωρίς να μαι ειδικός αυτό πιστεύω.. αλλα καλύτερα να σου πει καποιος ποιο έμπειρος..

----------


## goldeneagle

Καλημερα. 
Λοιπον το προβλημα σου εντοπιζεται στο οτι δεν δινει εντολες ενα φωτοκυταρο που υπαρχει στον καυστηρα, και που λεει οτι ο καυστηρας αναψε και λειτουργει, με αποτελεσμα οταν δεν δωσει το φωτοκυταρο αυτη την εντολη να κλεινει ο καυστηρας, για να μη γεμισει καυσιμο. Ψαξε και φρες το φωτοκυταρο φγαλτω καθαρισετο μπροστα γιατι πιανει μαυριλες απο τα καυσαερια, και ξανατοποθετησετω. εαν δεν δουλεψει αλλαξε το. Θα το βρεις απο 10 ευρω εως 25.

----------


## jimakos

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τον  goldeneagle.Ωστόσο η αιτία για να πιάσει κάπνα το αισθητήριο είναι μη σωστή ρύθμιση του καυστήρα(καύσιμο - αέρας).Όποτε τον τεχνικό δεν τον γλιτώνεις. Συμβουλή μου ΜΟΝΟ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΟΥΧΟ τεχνικό.

----------


## dal_kos

Αυτο μου φαινεται πιο λογικο.
Το φωτοκυταρο που θα βρισκεται?

Δυστυχως διπλωματουχος στη Θηβα δεν υπαρχει  :frown:

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Έχω αντιμετωπίσει ακριβώς αυτό το πρόβλημα με ένα καυστήρα της Εταιρείας S.....s.
Έπειτα από τις επισκέψεις αρκετών τεχνικών ήρθε κάποιος που μόλις του είπα το πρόβλημα μου έιπε ότι μια παρτίδα της εταιρείας αυτής έχει ακριβώς αυτό το πρόβλημα. Αλλάξαμε το ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι του καυστήρα και το πρόβλημα δεν ξαναεμφανίστηκε εδώ και δύο χρόνια.

----------


## dal_kos

Σημερα καθαριστηκε η καπνοδοχος στην οποια απ ο,τι φαινεται οφειλοταν το προβλημα διοτι ο καυστηρας τωρα δουλευει ρολόι. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ανακαλυψαμε πως μαλλον και ο κυκλοφορητης ειχε προβλημα καθως αναβει οποτε θελει.Ετσι σκεφτομαστε να αλλαξουμε το θερμοστατη του, γιατι οταν τον γυριζουμε παίρνει μπρος. Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να φταιει κατι αλλο?

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας παντως

----------


## AKIS

σωστη η παρατηρηση αλλα προσεχε λιγο τους θερμοστατες γιατι δεν μπορεις να κανεις παιχνιδια με τετοια !!
σε περιπτωση που κολληση ο θερμοστατης  βαλβιδα ανακουφισης  λογω της διαστολης εχεις(μπορει να λεγεται καπως αλλιως  αλλα τετοια δουλεια κανει)
???????


σε εναν καυστηρα μαρκας vulcan που εχουμε ,τετοια προβληματα εκανε οταν ειχε ραγισει το κρυσταλο του φωτοκυταρου που εχει
επισης τετοιες επιπλοκες εκανε οταν ειχαν σπασει οι πορσελανες  στις ακιδες υψηλης τασης που εχει πριν το μπεκ για τη δημιουργια φλογας

κατι ασχετο,στη Θηβα εχει κανενα καταστημα με τετοια ειδη ή τρεχεται στη Λειβαδεια?>

----------


## kostas30

λοιπον αλλο πραγμα ο θερμοστατης του κυκλοφορητη  αλλο ο θερμοστατης του καυστηρα (ζεστου νερου)  και αλλο η βαλβιδα υπερπιεσεως ή βαλβιδα ασφαλειας ή βαλβιδα ανακουφισης 

α) ο θερμοστατης του κυκλοφορητη ρυθμιζει σε ποια θερμοκρασια θα ξεκινηση ο κυκλοφορητης.

β) ο θερμοστατης του καυστηρα ρυθμιζει σε ποια θερμοκρασια νερου θα σταματησει ο καυστηρας.

γ) η βαλβιδα υπερπιεσεως ή βαλβιδα ασφαλειας ή βαλβιδα ανακουφισης  ειναι ασφαλιστικη διαταξη η οποια σε περιπτωση βλαβης του θερμοστατη του καυστηρα ανοιγει  για να μην κανει μπαμμμμμ ο λεβητας.   



καλυτερα να μην δει κανεις  να κανει  μπαμμμμμμ  λεβητας ατμου    η πιεση και θερμοκρασια  εναι πολυ μεγαλη.

----------


## dal_kos

Το προβλημα ηταν στο θερμοστατη του κυκλοφορητη αλλα με λιγο "παιξιμο" πανω-κατω βρηκαμε μια θεση που δουλευει σωστα.
Μεχρι τωρα ο καυστηρας δουλευει ρολοϊ.  :Very Happy:  

[Στη Θηβα υπαρχει καταστημα που να φερνει τετοια ειδη, αλλα δεν υπαρχει τεχνικος.(υπαρχουν αλλα ειναι εμπειρικοι μονο)  :Mad:  ]

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.
Φιλικα,
Κωστας

----------


## AKIS

αλλαξε ενα θερμοστατη,δε νομιζω να ειναι ακριβοι

αλλα τι σχεση εχει το θερμικο του καυστηρα με το θερμοσττη??(ή εγω ειμαι ασχετος?!)
λογικα αφου σβηνει μετα πο 1-2 λεπτα σημαινει οτι δν αναβει ο κυκλοφορητης και λογω θερμοκρασιας κλεινει  απο θερμοστατη καυστηρα

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> αλλαξε ενα θερμοστατη,δε νομιζω να ειναι ακριβοι
> 
> αλλα τι σχεση εχει το θερμικο του καυστηρα με το θερμοσττη??(ή εγω ειμαι ασχετος?!)
> λογικα αφου σβηνει μετα πο 1-2 λεπτα σημαινει οτι δν αναβει ο κυκλοφορητης και λογω θερμοκρασιας κλεινει  απο θερμοστατη καυστηρα



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση το θερμικό του καυστήρα με οποιονδήποτε θερμοστάτη του λέβητα. Μάλλον είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι "διορθώθηκε" το πρόβλημα. Πάντως 99% είναι πρόβλημα του φωτοκυτάρου του καυστήρα. Είτε λογω βρωμιάς είτε λόγω βλάβης του. Συνήθως βρίσεκται "καρφωμένο" στο πλάι του "λαιμου" του καυστήρα που μπαίνει στο λέβητα. Απλά το τραβάς και βγαίνει, είναι κουμπωτός.

----------


## dal_kos

Το προβλημα του θερμικου λυθηκε με το καθαρισμο της καπνοδοχου.
Απλα υπαρχει τελικα και προβλημα στο θερμοστατη του κυκλοφορητη που δεν του δινει εντολη να αρχισει να κυκλοφορει το νερο οταν φτασει στη θερμοκρασια που εχει ρυθμιστει. Ετσι ο καυστηρας αναβοσβηνει κανονικα αλλα δεν κυκλοφορει νερο στα καλοριφερ. Ο θερμοστατης πιανει που και που και μολις γλυκανει λιγο ο καιρος θα περασω τον αλλο θερμοστατη στη θεση αυτου[αυτον που ειναι για το αλλο διαμερισμα και δεν χρησιμοποιειται] και θα δω αντιδρασεις.
Παντως σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.
Φιλικα,
Κωστας

----------


## ervis893

καλησπερα..το φωτοκυταρο ειναι οπως ανοιξεις το καπακι θα δεις τον εγκεφαλο του καυστηρα.απο αυτον φευγει ενα καλωδιο μαυρο το οποιο καταληγει σε ενα σημειο κοντα στο σωληνακι που φευγει απο την αντλια πετρελαιου και παει στο μπεκ..ενα ψιλο σωληνακι...εκει που καταληγει το καλωδιο τραβα το προς το μερος σου..αυτο ειναι και το φωτοκυταρο..καθαρισε το και βαλτο παλι οπως ηταν..προσεχε γιατι καμια φορα πρεπει να μπει ακριβως οπως το βγαλεις..μην το στρηψεις...οπως το βγαλεις βαλτο παλι

----------


## navar

> καλησπερα..το φωτοκυταρο ειναι οπως ανοιξεις το καπακι θα δεις τον εγκεφαλο του καυστηρα.απο αυτον φευγει ενα καλωδιο μαυρο το οποιο καταληγει σε ενα σημειο κοντα στο σωληνακι που φευγει απο την αντλια πετρελαιου και παει στο μπεκ..ενα ψιλο σωληνακι...εκει που καταληγει το καλωδιο τραβα το προς το μερος σου..αυτο ειναι και το φωτοκυταρο..καθαρισε το και βαλτο παλι οπως ηταν..προσεχε γιατι καμια φορα πρεπει να μπει ακριβως οπως το βγαλεις..μην το στρηψεις...οπως το βγαλεις βαλτο παλι



 το πρώτο ποστ ήταν ακριβώς πρίν απο 4 χρόνια και ενα μήνα !
λές να έκλεισε 4ετία χωρίς θέρμανση ???? και να περίμενε εμας να του πούμε πως να το φτιάξει ?

----------


## panayiotis1

:Laugh: ααααααααχαχαχχααχχαχα, γεια σου ρε Ντινο!!!!!! ...λεω και γω..τι δεν παει καλα με τις ημερομηνιες...! :Biggrin:

----------


## navar

> ααααααααχαχαχχααχχαχα, γεια σου ρε Ντινο!!!!!! ...λεω και γω..τι δεν παει καλα με τις ημερομηνιες...!



γεία σου τσίφτη Σπαρτιάτη !
κάτι σου χρωστάω και τώρα που σε είδα σε θυμήθηκα !!!!

----------


## spyropap

Καλώς ήρθες ervis.
Θεωρώ ότι η απάντηση σου είναι πολύ χρήσιμη σε όσους αποφασίσουν να κάνουν μόνοι τους συντήρηση καυστήρα.
Πραγματικά το φωτοκύτταρο και τα μπεκ είναι σημεία που χρειάζεται προσοχή (καθαρισμός ή αντικατάσταση).
Το καθάρισμα από την κάπνα είναι πολύ βρομοδουλειά.. 

Μακάρι να βρω χρόνο να τελειώσω τον καυστήρα Υδρογόνου που σκέφτομαι.
Πρέπει κάπως να τελειώνουμε με το πετρέλαιο…

Για την ημερομηνία 1ης , σχετικός ο χρόνος, το πνεύμα ανανεώσιμο και τα προβλήματα πάντα θα υπάρχουν.

----------


## jimk

παιδια δικαιολογαιται το παιδι πρωτο ποστ ειναι... :Wink: 

spyro καυστηρα υδρογονου???σε ποια περιοχη μενεις?γιατι αμα ειμαστε κοντα να την κανω με ελαφρα πηδηματακια!!πως θα το φτιαξεις αυτο?

----------


## spyropap

Μπα που να πας? 
Εδώ έχει Υδρογόνο, εκεί έχει πετρέλαιο, παραπέρα έχει αποθηκευμένα καύσιμα, πιο εκεί έχει αγωγό αερίου, πυλώνες υψηλής τάσης, πυρηνικά πιο πέρα, μόλυνση και ασθένειες, ο χάρος 
που βγαίνει παγανιά κάθε λίγο στους δρόμους, μικροσωματίδια τοξινών στον αέρα, 
δηλητήρια στα νερά,,,,,,, Ω το καλύτερο φυλάω για το τέλος.

Μια νύκτα που κοιμόμουν όρθιος άκουσα φωνές. Πολλές φωνές. Προσπάθησα να συγκεντρωθώ.
 Τις φωνές έφερνε ο αέρας. Οι φωνές έλεγαν 

Είμαστε εμείς που είδαν τα μάτια μας
τον μεγάλο, τον υποκριτή, τον διεφθαρμένο
τον καραγκιόζη, τον άρρωστο, τον πεινασμένο

Είμαστε εμείς που σκοτώνουμε το χρόνο μέσα στη λήθη
γιατί νομίζουμε πως η ζωή χάρη θεϊκή 
ίσως για κάποιους είναι 
και κοιτάμε αλλού με μάτια κλειστά

Είμαστε εμείς σαν λανθάνουσα αντίληψη 
σαν εφήμερη χαρά, σαν ανύπαρκτο τέρμα 
που ανάμεσα στο κενό 
με λάμψη μυστική – περιμένουμε την διακοπή.

Είμαστε εμείς σαν μαύρη περιδίνηση 
σαν μπλε παραίσθηση, σαν μοβ ολοκλήρωση
που καλούμε τους Θεούς να έρθουν 
να μας λυτρώσουν από την παράνοια.

Και οι Θεοί που ήταν ολόγυρα και ακόμα παραπέρα άκουγαν..

Εμείς – είναι δίχως άλλο τα Ηλεκτρόνια.
Οι Θεοί – είναι μάλλον αυτά που αποκαλούμε Μιόνια Ω.

Tevatron k Cern κοιτούν Μιόνια (208 φορές μεγαλύτερα ηλεκτρόνια).

http://www.physics4u.gr/blog/?p=2215

http://www.physics4u.gr/news/2004/scnews1238.html

http://www.physics4u.gr/news/2003/scnews928.html

http://users.sch.gr/kassetas/appleEinsTIME.htm

----------


## herctrap

επεσε στα χερια μου ενας μ/τ απο καυστηρα

και δεν ξερω αν δουλευει η οχι

βγαζει λεει 7-11ΚV μερικα ma

και καταναλωνει 1,5A στα 220V

αντισταση πρωτευοντος ειναι γιρω στα 30Ω με απλο πολυμετρο

και στο δευτερευον ειναι 400Ω

του εβαλα 220 αλλα δεν βλεπω σπινθηρα?

μετρησα και με το πολυμετρο την εξοδο με το σωμα 

μεσω 11 αντιστασεων (διαιρετης) αλλα 0V

μετρησα και κατευθειαν την εξοδο αλλα παλι τιποτα

στα 700AC ειχα το πολυμετρο

τι μπορει να φταει?

----------


## JOUN

> του εβαλα 220 αλλα δεν βλεπω σπινθηρα?



 Yποθετω εβαλες και τις ακιδες ετσι;Αν δεν βγαζει.. τοτε τι αλλο αλλαγη.Παντως ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενη βλαβη να καει ο Μ/Σ του σπινθηρα.

----------


## herctrap

και με ακιδες και χωρις αυτες με το ενα ακρο κοντα στο σωμα

επισης κανει θορυβο οταν το βαζω στο δικτυο

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> επεσε στα χερια μου ενας μ/τ απο καυστηρα
> 
> και δεν ξερω αν δουλευει η οχι
> 
> βγαζει λεει 7-11ΚV μερικα ma
> 
> και καταναλωνει 1,5A στα 220V
> 
> .......
> ...



 * << επεσε στα χερια μου ενας μ/τ απο καυστηρακαι δεν ξερω αν δουλευει η όχι βγαζει λεει 7-11ΚV μερικα ma καταναλωνει 1,5A στα 220V >>*

*7-11ΚV  !1,5Aστα 220V……   ….. 1,5 Α* 220 V = 330 W  άντε λέω εγώ  150 W !.......*

*Δηλαδή αν έπεφτε στα χέρια σου μια χειρομβοβίδα θα την επεξεργαζόσουν:.*

*Για δες εδώ << http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54402*

*Τι γράφτηκε.*

*Μπας και είσαι και από τη Γιάλοβα;*

----------


## makiskous

Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα με τον δημιουργο του topic..Αλλαξαμε φωτοκυτταρο, Μ/Σ καυστηρα και δοκιμασαμε και δυο ηλεκτρονικες αλλα τιποτα..Ο καυστηρας μερικες φορες δουλευει ρολοι και αλλες σταματαει σε λιγοτερο απο ενα λεπτο  απο την εκκινηση του.Αυτο που υποψιαζομαι ειναι οτι δεν δινει εντολη οτι η φλογα αναψε και μπλοκαρει..Εχω τα σχεδια του καυστηρα (ειναι πολυ παλιος) αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη.Θελω να δω τι πρεπει να ελεγξω για να δω εαν οντως η ηλεκτρονικη δεχεται το σημα απο το φωτοκυτταρο και αν μετα κανει αυτο που πρεπει να κανει...

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg

----------


## dim3945

είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα πέρσι άναβε λίγο και μετά τέλος
μετά πατούσες το θερμικό μέσα και έκανε ξανά εκκίνηση.
Η λύση? 
αλλαγή μπεκ είχε βουλώσει και έκανε αυτά τα κόλπα.

φέτος βέβαια δεν έχω κανένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα γιατί δεν έχω να βάλω πετρέλαιο.
οποτε ΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ  :Confused1:

----------

